# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Welches Board knntet ihr mir empfehlen?

## ramoni

Hallo,
ich bin eine "fortgeschrittene Anfngerin" und lerne seit vergangenem Jahr das Surfen.
Nun suche ich ein gut erhaltenes gebrauchtes Brett und will maximal 400 Euro ausgeben.
Mir wurde bisher viel "Altes" angeboten und als Laie ist es sehr schwierig das passende zu finden.

Hab nun 2 Angebote, wei aber nicht ob das was wre: 
Lorch 250x71cm/145 l fr 300 Euro oder Starboard IQ 120 l 80 cm breit (Variante ohne Carbon) von ca. 2014 fr 450 . 

Ich selbst bin 55 kg, kann Wende, jedoch Halse/Schlaufen fahren etc. alles noch nicht. Fahre gern mit 4,5 m2 Segel, die greren sind mir momentan noch zu schwer. Suche ein Brett, was nicht so kippelig ist, was man auch bei leichten Wind fahren kann, aber nicht zu trge ist. 

Welches von diesen Board wre was oder eher nicht?

Danke fr EURE Hilfe. Viele Gre, Ramoni

----------


## Old Rob

Hi Ramoni
soviel ich weiss sind alle Lorchboards in Carbonbauweise. Das heisst, sie sind empfindlich. Gerade als Anfngerin knallt doch noch fters der Mast auf die Brettspitze.
Da wre wohl das IQ die bessere oder stabilere Wahl - zumal es in einem Testbericht gut wegkommt.
Gruss Robert

----------


## madame_soleil

Huhu, bei deinem Gewicht kannst du das 120l Starboard nehmen... habe auch eins in deiner Gre und auch ungefhr dein Gewicht ;-) War am Anfang und ist bei viel Wind immer noch ungewohnt kibbelig, weil doch einiges an Litern im Vergleich zu Schulungsboards fehlt, aber mit der Zeit klappt es. Zu dem Lorch-Brett kann ich nichts sagen. 

Fr Schleuderstrze empfehle ich einen Bumper in die Mastschiene zu schrauben. Wenn es dich dann mal nach vorne zieht, kriegt der Bug mit ein bisschen Glck nicht so viel ab. Auerdem mssen kleine Menschen den Mastfu auch nicht ganz nach vorne schieben... diesen hilfreichen Tipp habe ich brigens aus dem Special "Materialtipps fr Frauen" aus der surf-Aufsteigerwelt: https://www.surf-magazin.de/aufsteig...ps/a17155.html

----------


## rich

Hi, was verstehst Du unter fortgeschrittener Anfngerin. Kannst Du schon etwas Gleiten?
Die von Dir genannten Boards sind fr das Segel viel zu gro und passen nicht zusammen.
 Fr ein 4,5 qm Segel brauchst du ein Board unter 100 L oder fr ein Board von 140 L ein Segel von ber 8 qm; Bei Deinem Gewicht reicht ein 120 L Board wenn Du schon einige Gleitfahrten (Schlaufenfahren muss nicht sein) hinter dir hast. Tabou Rocket oder Fanatic Gecko in 120 L von 2009 gibt es auch fr unter 400 € und das passt gerade noch zum Segel. Bei Deinem Gewicht brauchst Du fr Windstrke 4 - 5 ein 5,5 qm (relativ weiches) Freeride Segel und ein 125 L Board um etwas Spa zu haben. LG

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo Ramoni

Das bisher geschriebene kann ich alles untersttzen, hier nun noch ein paar zustzliche Gedanken von mir:

Du bist momentan wahrscheinlich noch in einer sehr steilen Lernkurve, wo die Fortschritte vielleicht sogar tglich sprbar sind. In einer Intensivsurfwoche wrdest du am letzten Tag ein kleineres Board fahren als am ersten. Daher wird in dieser Phase oft auch zur Materialmiete geraten, was aber an vielen Spots nicht mglich ist. Ein Brettkauf ist halt automatisch ein Kompromiss; entweder du bist anfangs mit einem Kleineren stark gefordert (manchmal dann halt auch berfordert...) oder mit steigendem Niveau wird ein Grsseres einerseits schon langweilig bzw. bei strkerem Wind und kabbeligerem Wasser sogar schon unkontrollierbar. Da hngt die Entscheidung auch mit vom Typ Mensch und der Dehnbarkeit der eigenen Komfortzohne ab. Allerdings kann man bei einem guten Gebraucht-Angebot auch mit wenig Verlust wieder verkaufen, solange man nicht grad einen Totalschaden einfhrt. Von daher muss es eigentlich nicht unbedingt ein Board sein, das du lngerfristig auch fr Leichtwind einsetzen kannst, sondern eine bergangslsung, mit der du jetzt glcklich wirst. Allerdings teile ich die Bedenken von Rich wegen der Segelgrsse. Imho wrde eigentlich ein Board um 110L deutlich besser passen. Vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwo mal eines (mit breitem Shape) ausprobieren? Ich finde nmlich, man gewhnt sich erstaunlich schnell an das etwas kippeligere Verhalten.





> Fahre gern mit 4,5 m2 Segel, die greren sind mir momentan noch zu schwer.



Hast du denn eigene Segel, auch grssere?

Gruss und viel Erfolg, Phil

----------


## kurtmievielle

Wie ist denn die Meinung der Experten hier zu den JP Super Lightwind Brettern? Werden die auch schwer kontrollierbar oder bleiben die aufgrund ihrer Form auch bei 165l "in der Spur"? Wie verhlt es sich da mit der Segelgre?

----------


## silversurfer23

Hallo Kurtmievielle,
die angesprochenen Super Lightwind Bretter sind nichts fr Anfnger sondern Spezialboards um bei
10kn ins Gleiten zu kommen. Wenn Du mehr darber wissen willst, fange lieber ein eigenes Thema
an. Es knnte hier sonst nur zu Verwirrungen fhren. Ich antworte Dir dann gerne.
Gru Silversurfer 23

----------

